# 52648 and 52630



## Ntye (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a patient that had a green light laser (52648) years ago and went back for another prostate procedure.  My impression is that if a pt has a TURP 52601 OR 52648 they are once in a lifetime code regardless of the technique used and 52630 should be billed any other time this was done.  I have an office manage that says that is not the case so I was wondering if anyone could clarify for us?


----------



## drewvinson23 (Aug 9, 2018)

Your office manager is correct in this case.

Here is an excerpt from a Urology Coding Alert dated 3/20/18:

"Sometimes the urologist will use another procedure to treat residual growth after an initial TURP, such as laser prostatectomy (52648, Laser vaporization of the prostate, including control of postoperative bleeding, complete [vasectomy, meatotomy, cystourethroscopy, urethral calibration and/or dilation, internal urethrotomy and transurethral resection of prostate are included if performed or 52649, Laser enucleation of the prostate with morcellation ...). If so, you should report the appropriate code for one of the laser procedures above, not the “second repeat TURP” code 52630 (Transurethral resection; residual or regrowth …)."

Hope this helps.

Sincerely,

Drew Vinson
CPC 
NW Urology


----------

